# Im Wodka-Rausch auf dem Spielplatz



## Squarg (11. April 2009)

Hier der Bericht:

_Paderborn (NW). Drei hochgradig alkoholisierte Kinder sind am Mittwochnachmittag in ein Paderborner Krankenhaus eingeliefert worden. Wie die Polizei mitteilt, konnte eines der Kinder nach ambulanter Behandlung noch am Mittwochabend wieder aus ärztlicher Obhut entlassen werden. Die beiden anderen Schüler verbrachten die Nacht in der Klinik.

Gegen 15.35 Uhr war die Polizei von der Feuerwehr verständigt worden, nachdem ein Rettungswagen zu einem Spielplatz in den Stadtteil Auf der Lieth entsandt worden war. Als Polizeibeamte Minuten später auf dem Spielplatz eintrafen, entdeckten sie einen 12-jährigen Jungen, der schlafend im Sandkasten lag. Erst nach mehrmaligem Schütteln, konnte der Junge, der sich kaum artikulieren konnte, geweckt werden.

Nur wenige Meter neben dem Sandkasten lag ein Mädchen (13), das sich ebenso wie der Junge wiederholt übergeben hatte und auch erst nach mehrfachem Ansprechen, nur ansatzweise mit den Polizisten sprechen konnte. Sowohl bei dem Jungen, als auch bei dem Mädchen war deutlicher Alkoholgeruch in der Atemluft festzustellen. Aus den Antworten der beiden Kinder konnten die Beamten entnehmen, dass diese Wodka konsumiert hatten.

Beim Eintreffen des Rettungsdienstes mussten beide gestützt und zum Rettungswagen begleitet werden. Anschließend wurden sie zur weiteren stationären Behandlung in ein Krankenhaus gebracht. Während diese Einsatzes erhielt die Polizei die Information, dass ein drittes Kind ebenfalls an dem Alkoholtrinken beteiligt war.

Der 11-jährige Junge war nach Angaben seines Vaters kurz zuvor nach Hause gekommen. Er hatte sich ins Bett gelegt und war eingeschlafen. Als der Vater nach seinem Sohn schaute, war dieser nicht ansprechbar und roch stark nach Alkohol. Daraufhin hatte der Vater einen Notarzt angefordert, der das Kind ebenfalls in eine Paderborner Klinik bringen ließ. Hier konnte das Kind von Polizeibeamten befragt werden.

Der Schüler erklärte, mit insgesamt vier Kindern und Jugendlichen Wodka getrunken zu haben. An den Ort, wo der Alkohol konsumiert worden sei, konnte sich der Junge nicht mehr erinnern. Auch kannte er die Namen der beiden Jugendlichen nur unvollständig. Während der 11-jährige nach ambulanter Behandlung das Krankenhaus verlassen konnte, mussten die beiden anderen Kinder über Nacht in ärztlicher Betreuung bleiben. Sie konnten am Donnerstag wieder entlassen werden.

Die Polizei prüft derzeit die näheren Umstände dieses Vorfalls. Bereits im Januar war es unweit dieses Spielplatzes zu einem ähnlichen Zwischenfall gekommen. Damals war ein 13-Jähriger Junge hochgradig alkoholisiert auf einem Spielplatz von einem Anwohner angetroffen worden. Auch er wurde nach notärztlicher Erstbehandlung in lebensgefährlichem Zustand in ein Krankenhaus gebracht.
_

Jetzt wollte ich mal eure Meinungen hören. Habt ihr auch so früh angefangen ? An was liegt es dass Kinder sich schon betrinken ?
Und wie kommen Kinder an Hochprozentigen Alkohol ?

Diskussion = On
Flame = On (nur in sarkastischer Form)

mfG. Squarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. April 2009)

> Habt ihr auch so früh angefangen ?


Mein erstes Krefelder (Altbier mit Cola) hatte ich mir 16 und mehr als 1 ist es nie geworden. Ich bin mittlerweile 28 und kann guten Gewissens behaupten niemals betrunken gewesen zu sein (und ich vermisse es auch nicht).



> An was liegt es dass Kinder sich schon betrinken ?


Dafür kann es viele Gründe geben. Gruppenzwang, Sehnsucht nach Aufmerksamkeit oder einfach weil man "cool" sein will. Man kann nicht allgemein sagen "Es liegt da und da dran", da hinter jedem Menschen eine andere Geschichte steht.



> Und wie kommen Kinder an Hochprozentigen Alkohol ?


Teilweise werden sie sicherlich in Geschäften an Kinder verkauft ("Ist für meinen Papa..."), aber ich denke meist bekommen sie den Alkohol von anderen "jugendlichen Erwachsenen" mitgebracht.

Im Großen und Ganzen traurig... ich hoffe nur nie Kinder haben keine Infusionen bekommen, damit sie einen ordentlichen Kater haben und wirklich was daraus lernen.


----------



## Kronas (11. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen traurig... ich hoffe nur nie Kinder haben keine Infusionen bekommen, damit sie einen ordentlichen Kater haben und wirklich was daraus lernen.


*hust* gemein *hust*
ich glaub die lernen wohl schon so was daraus
wird wohl was heißen wenn man im krankenhaus aufwacht und keine ahnung hat was man am vorabend gemacht hat


----------



## Lillyan (11. April 2009)

Ich war einmal aus Zufall im Krankenhaus als ein paar Jugendliche eingeliefert wurden, die sich auf einer Abifeier ein wenig übernommen haben. Und das waren nicht nur 3, sondern insgesamt etwa 10 im Alter von 15-17. Die Krankenschwestern haben dort gesagt, dass sie ihnen aus genau diesem Grund keine Infusionen geben werden... und ich fands toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wird wohl was heißen wenn man im krankenhaus aufwacht und keine ahnung hat was man am vorabend gemacht hat


wenn sie sich nicht an die übelkeit, etc erinnern und dann auch keinen kater haben, werden sie es, bis auf die fehlende erinnerung, wohl nicht als sooo schwer einstufen, wie wenn sie noch ordentlich was von den nachwirkungen spüren würden.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Squarg schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so früh angefangen ? An was liegt es dass Kinder sich schon betrinken ?
> Und wie kommen Kinder an Hochprozentigen Alkohol ?


1. So früh? nö,erst mit 14 1/2,aber da nur seeehr wenig alkohol
2. Woran wohl? Alkohol gilt immer noch als "cool". Und recht häufig sind auch die Eltern schuld,trinkt zumindest eines der beiden Elternteile häufiger,wollen das die Kinder auch,denn die Eltern sollten eigentlich ein Vorbild sein...
3. Mittlerweile bekommt man in vielen Supermärkten auch als 12-Jähriger Alkohol,oder man fragt ältere die einen das kaufen. Normalerweise sollten die Märkte kontrollieren wie alt der Käufer ist,doch nur manchmal wird das wirklich kontrolliert,lieber nimmt der Markt dafür mehr Geld ein. Und wenn Kinder einen älteren Fragen der ihnen das Zeug kauft,nützt auch das nichts mehr


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mein erstes Krefelder (Altbier mit Cola) hatte ich mir 16 und mehr als 1 ist es nie geworden. Ich bin mittlerweile 28 und kann guten Gewissens behaupten niemals betrunken gewesen zu sein (und ich vermisse es auch nicht).



Kann ich für mich ebenfalls (fast) so unterstreichen. Bin 20 und noch nie betrunken gewesen. Angeschwipst, ja - aber wohl nur maximal 0,7 Promille. Ich persönlich Verurteile übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum um "Spaß zu haben", sich "cool zu fühlen" oder "dazu zu gehören". Assoziales Verhalten ... 

Wenn ihr ma so richtig Kotzen wollt, esst rohen, verdorbenen Fisch, kommt bestimmt gut. [/Sarkasmus off]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 3. Mittlerweile bekommt man in vielen Supermärkten auch als 12-Jähriger Alkohol,oder man fragt ältere die einen das kaufen. Normalerweise sollten die Märkte kontrollieren wie alt der Käufer ist,doch nur manchmal wird das wirklich kontrolliert,lieber nimmt der Markt dafür mehr Geld ein. Und wenn Kinder einen älteren Fragen der ihnen das Zeug kauft,nützt auch das nichts mehr



Die Statistik sagt glaube ich, dass Kinder (<14) in jedem dritten Laden Hochprozentiges verkauft bekommen.

(Sry 4 DP)


----------



## Squarg (11. April 2009)

Ich hab mit 15 das erste mal getrunken...
2 Becks Lemon und dann war ich beschwipst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Bis heute hab ich auch niemals so viel getrunken dass ich ins Krankenhaus gemüsst hätte.

Aber Jesus Christus mit 11 Wodka wo kommen wir denn da hin



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Die Statistik sagt glaube ich, dass Kinder (<14) in jedem dritten Laden Hochprozentiges verkauft bekommen.
> 
> (Sry 4 DP)



Ich wurde neulich mit einem Kumpel (25 Jahre) nach dem Ausweis gefragt
als wir uns Bier kauften ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. April 2009)

Ööh ich war 12 1/2 wie ich das erste mal so richtig Alkohol getrunken hab, 1 Maß bei nüchternem Magen... Ihr könnts euch vorstellen xD

Gekotzt hab ich noch nie und will ich auch nie. Dafür trink ich mal ab und zu mit Freunden, dies dann mal übertreiben.

Mit gefälschten Ausweis hab ich früher überall was bekommen (man bekommt ja in Österreich schon ab 16 "harten" Alkohol).

FMG


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. April 2009)

Hab mal mit Kumpels mit 13 oder so ein Bier getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mit 16 auf Parties mit Biermixgetränken aka Becks Lemon angefangen.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. April 2009)

Ich hab mit 15 das erste mal eine Flasche V+ getrunken. Inzwischen bin ich 17. Ich trink mir zusammen mit Freunden gerne mal ein Bier zum zocken, oder zum Filme gucken. Aber betrunken bis zum Kotzen war ich noch nie. Ich war (stark) angetrunken. Geb ich zu, mit 16 beim tanz in den Mai. Aber ich kann stolz behaupten, dass ich meine Grenze kenne und sie noch nie überschritten habe.

Was da aber in dem Bericht ist einfach nur unfassbar. 11 Jahre alt und mit Alkoholvergiftung ins Krankenhaus. Es ist echt unfassbar, mir fehlen ehrlich gesagt die Worte...ich mein...

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man den Umgang mit Alkohol ruhig schon mit 15/16 Jahren lernen sollte, evtl unter Kontrolle der Eltern, so wie bei mir damals. Viele meiner Freunde waren schon 16 und ich hab nen DvD abend geschmissen. Da hat mir meine Mutter dann auch mal 1 oder 2 Flaschen erlaubt. 

Aber mit 11 Jahren...da frag ich mich auch, was sich die Eltern denken. Die Kinder müssen doch mit den Falschen Leuten in Kontakt sein. An deren Stelle würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Ich hab mit 15 mal ein Glas Sekt zu Silvester bekommen... und war bisher auch nur einmal richtig betrunken (seitdem auch nie wieder, das war mir genug)...

Problem ist... Verkäufer wollen verkaufen, da ist es scheiß egal wie alt die Person ist, solange sie sich sicher sind das sie damit Geld machen, werden sie es weiterhin tun...


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. April 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aber ich kann stolz behaupten, dass ich meine Grenze kenne und sie noch nie überschritten habe.



Wie kann man seine Grenzen kennen, ohne sie überschritten zu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (11. April 2009)

Ich denke, viele Jugendliche suchen so nen Fluchtweg... kenne n paar Leute
die aus Frust trinken, Frust über Stress zuhause bei den Eltern und/oder Stress in der Schule.

Wenn sie sich jedes Wochenende die Kante geben, lass ich 2 von ihnen hier schlafen wenn sie nirgends hin können...
is echt Krass, sie saufen sich die Birne zu, um ein paar std. wie sie selber sagen "zu Entspannen".

mfg Hori


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Wie kann man seine Grenzen kennen, ohne sie überschritten zu haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann sich Grenzen setzen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Wie kann man seine Grenzen kennen, ohne sie überschritten zu haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Langsam anpirschen, vorsichtig nähern und nur stück für stück annähern, da merkt man schon ab wann es nicht mehr weiter geht ohne diese Grenze überschritten zu haben... das ist als wenn du in einem Stockdunklen Raum dich langsam vorwärts tastest bis du die Kante des Abgrundes fühlst...


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Man kann sich Grenzen setzen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kennt man die eigenen aber trotzdem nicht wirklich, das ist dann wieder eine Grenze vor der eigentlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Selor Kiith: So würde es wohl jeder vernünftige Mensch machen, da sind wir einer Meinung. Doch der Grad zwischen besoffen und Alkohol-Toxid ist nur sehr schmal! Da ist Vorsicht geboten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. April 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Wie kann man seine Grenzen kennen, ohne sie überschritten zu haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Selor schrieb:


> Langsam anpirschen, vorsichtig nähern und nur stück für stück annähern, da merkt man schon ab wann es nicht mehr weiter geht ohne diese Grenze überschritten zu haben... das ist als wenn du in einem Stockdunklen Raum dich langsam vorwärts tastest bis du die Kante des Abgrundes fühlst...



Selor hats aufen Punkt gebracht. Wenn du nicht gerade ne Flasche Wodka oder so ext, kann man sich annähern. Dann merkt man schon irgendwann, dass es langsam reicht. Und dann kann man aufhören.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Also ich mach es so: Trinken (Kein Bier, widerlich das Zeug^^) und ab und zu auf Klo. Wenn es sich dann irgendwann beim Aufstehen dreht, hör ich auf. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Doch der Grad zwischen besoffen und Alkohol-Toxid ist nur sehr schmal! Da ist Vorsicht geboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genauso wie beim vorrantasten an eine Kante eines Abgrunds... ein schritt zu weit und es ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. April 2009)

.


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2009)

Erstes mal Alk?
Mit 13 oder 14 glaub ich, ein zehntel Glas Bailey's bei der Konfirmation meiner Sis. Danach lange nichts. So mit 15 gings dann los bei mir mit Bier und auch härterem. Wenn man über 1,80m ist bekommt man eh alles verkauft. Und spätestens jetzt ist es bei mir egal, bin 91 geboren, darauf schauen die VerkäuferInnen nur...

Vom Alk allein hab ich noch nie gekotzt. Bei mir ist es wenn ein herrlicher Drogencocktail (Zigaretten als Nichtraucher und anderes rauchbares) der mir öhm sauer aufstößt ;D

Hackedicht war ich aber auch schcon von nur Alkohol...

FInd ih aber nicht gut, Alkohol ist eigentlich ziemlich scheiße, trinke in 90% der Fälle auch nur Bier und Wein/Sekt. Von zuhause aus ankultiviert.

Bzw. guten irischen/schottischen Single Malt Whiskey trink ich auch für mein Leben gerne. Aber das Zeug kann man auch nicht in Massen trinken :>


----------



## Rhokan (11. April 2009)

> An was liegt es dass Kinder sich schon betrinken ?



Vorbildfunktion der Älteren, das ganze noch breitgetreten durch die Medien


> Und wie kommen Kinder an Hochprozentigen Alkohol ?



Händler fragen (so gut wie) NIE nach nem Ausweis.


----------



## dalai (11. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dann beichte ich hier mal, dass ich mir mal übelst die Birne weggeknallt habe. (Toller slang^^)
> Ne halbe Flasche Wodka pur und ich hab die Nacht neben dem klo verbracht. Nein das soll keine veranschaulichung sein. Ich bin zum klo gerannt, hab gekotzt und hab mich dann neben dem Klo schlafen gelegt (eher unfreiwillig) Immer wenn ich dann zwischendurch aufgewacht bin musste ich wieder kotzen und bin dann wieder eingeschlafen. Ich glaub ich hätte überall schlafen können denn sobald ich die Augen zu machte, war ich weg. Insgesamt ein lustiges Erlebnis, welches aber einmalig bleiben wird. Ich hab meine Grenze aufs genauste kennen gelernt und jetzt respektiere ich sie.^^
> (Das geschah mit einem alter von 17 Jahren. Ich bin im moment immernoch 17^^)



Ist so ein tolles gefühl, man wacht auf, es stinkt nach Kotze und man muss fast immer noch einmal kotzen. Ganz lustig ist es dann auch, wenn man so voll ist, dass man liegen bleibt und im Erbrochenen erstickt
[/ironie off]
Hatte ich bis jetzt 2 mal, ich werde nie mehr so viel trinken das ich Kotzen muss, das ist echt eklig.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Bzw. guten irischen/schottischen Single Malt Whiskey trink ich auch für mein Leben gerne. Aber das Zeug kann man auch nicht in Massen trinken :>



Bei Whiskey wird einem wahrscheinlich am schnellsten schlecht, davon muss man echt nie zuviel trinken...


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Bei Whiskey wird einem wahrscheinlich am schnellsten schlecht, davon muss man echt nie zuviel trinken...


Billiger Whiskey mit Cola *wurgs* 
Ne, guter Single Malt Whiskey ist einfach zu teuer ums in Massen zu trinken. Aber es schmeckt himmlisch <3


----------



## neo1986 (11. April 2009)

Squarg schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so früh angefangen ?
> 
> *Ich bin 16 habe es noch nie uebertrieben und trinke seid ca nem halben jahr ueberhaupt nix. was man von anderen in meinem alter nicht behaupten kann. Bin sozusagen nicht trinker.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2009)

Squarg schrieb:


> An was liegt es dass Kinder sich schon betrinken ?



Schon komisch dass sich urplötzlich Kinder in Scharen betrinken nachdem die paar Kiddies in der Türkei gestorben sind. 

Das ist kein Problem das seit gestern existiert, die Zeitungen stürzen sich nur gerade darauf und man sieht sehr schön wie sich dadurch die "News-Realität" verzerrt.


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. April 2009)

*schielt auf Karus Titel* 
Ahaaa, da sieht mans... Karu knallt sich nicht die Birne mit Alk zu sondern mit Games.


PS: Das musste sein xD Sorry for Offtopic


----------



## neo1986 (11. April 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> *schielt auf Karus Titel*
> Ahaaa, da sieht mans... Karu knallt sich nicht die Birne mit Alk zu sondern mit Games.
> 
> 
> PS: Das musste sein xD Sorry for Offtopic


Jop hatte aber noch nie eine Gamevergiftung und so weit ich weis ist erst einer am Komazocken gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. April 2009)

Ich glaub das erste mal besoffen war ich mit 13. Fands aber so scheiße das ich glaub ich die nächsten 2 Jahre nichts mehr gesoffen hab ^^ Aber wie Tiku schon sagt, dass sich kleine Kinder regelmäßig die Kante geben ist ja nichts neues. Was man dagegen machen will? Seine Kinder ordentlich erziehen wäre mal ein guter Anfang. Wenn sie wollen kriegen sie ihr Zeug schon irgendwo her also muss man sie eben soweit aufklären bzw. erziehen, dass sie das Zeug nicht anrühren.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mein erstes Krefelder (Altbier mit Cola) hatte ich mir 16 und mehr als 1 ist es nie geworden. Ich bin mittlerweile 28 und kann guten Gewissens behaupten niemals betrunken gewesen zu sein (und ich vermisse es auch nicht).



Das kann ich von mir (zugegeben, mit ein bischen Stolz) auch behaupten, und ich bin Jahrgang '66 und in diversen Vereinen aktiv, in denen durchaus mal ordentlich auf den Putz gehauen wird. 
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass mein Vater starker Alkoholiker war und meine Mutter immer gegen den Alkohol gekämpft hat, und mir von Kindesalter an eingeredet hat, dass Alkohol ein Teufelszeug ist. Mein erstes Bier (=mein erster Alkohol) hab ich damals wohl mit 16 oder 17 getrunken. Heute geht das viel früher los, ich find das schlimm. 
Bei meinen Kindern achte ich auch darauf, dass sie nicht viel trinken. Mein Sohn, 17, trinkt auch ab und an (Misch-)Bier und sonstiges Zeug. Besoffen heimgekommen ist er noch nie, aber dann wär der Teufel los! Ich mag es nicht sonderlich, zuhause würd ich es auch nicht zulassen (zumal wir nichtmal Bier daheim haben), aber wenn er mit Kumpels weggeht ist das schon okay, zumindest wenn es im Rahmen bleibt. 



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich war einmal aus Zufall im Krankenhaus als ein paar Jugendliche eingeliefert wurden, die sich auf einer Abifeier ein wenig übernommen haben. Und das waren nicht nur 3, sondern insgesamt etwa 10 im Alter von 15-17. Die Krankenschwestern haben dort gesagt, dass sie ihnen aus genau diesem Grund keine Infusionen geben werden... und ich fands toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Finde ich super! Sollen sie ruhig mit Kopfschmerzen aufwachen, dass sie denken ihnen platzt der Kopf! Daraus lernt man am ehesten!



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ma so richtig Kotzen wollt, esst rohen, verdorbenen Fisch, kommt bestimmt gut. [/Sarkasmus off]


auch keine schlechte Idee



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Also ich mach es so: Trinken (Kein Bier, widerlich das Zeug^^) und ab und zu auf Klo. Wenn es sich dann irgendwann beim Aufstehen dreht, hör ich auf. Ganz einfach.



Die "Taktik" wende ich auch an. Mehr muss dann auch nicht sein.



Was immer wieder auffällt (zumindest mir) ist folgendes: Bei uns trinken die Kinder und Jugendlichen vom Land deutlich mehr als die Stadtkinder. In der Stadt sind es eher die älteren die besoffen rumliegen, aber in Dörfern trinken schon 12- und 13jährige Bier auf Festern. Da sollten die Eltern mehr durchgreifen oder einfach präventativ erziehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. April 2009)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass ich mit 14 auch schon das erste mal knülle war ^^

Aber erst letztes Wochenende, als ich auf ner Party war, kam plötzlich der Kleine Bruder der veranstalterin mit ner Vodkaflasche ins Zimmer und hat auch ordentlich davon vernichtet.

Ganz ehrlich...mir isses egal.
Wenn sie wollen, sollen sie doch.
Es ist ihr Leben.
Klar kann man nach besseren Kontrollen oder was weiss ich schreien, aber es bringt am ende nichts.
Alle Zocker kennen das.
Alle Minderjährigen, die nen älteten Schüler/oÄ.[ggf. auch Penner ] gefragt haben, ob er ihnen ein Bier, oder Schnaps für Trinkgeld besporgen kann, kennen das auch.

Verbote halten einen nicht auf.
Man muss einfach die Erfahrung machen, dass wenn man es übertreibt, es einem richtig, richtig scheisse geht.
Klar darf das nicht in schlimmerem Gipfeln, aber wenn der 12, oder 13 Jährige mal nen richtig schönen Abend mit Kotzen, und den Rest des darauffolgenden Tages mit Kater verbracht hat, wird es sich 2-mal überlegen, sowas nochmal zu machen.


----------



## Squarg (11. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass ich mit 14 auch schon das erste mal knülle war ^^
> 
> Aber erst letztes Wochenende, als ich auf ner Party war, kam plötzlich der Kleine Bruder der veranstalterin mit ner Vodkaflasche ins Zimmer und hat auch ordentlich davon vernichtet.
> 
> ...



Oder man erzieht seine Kinder so dass sie sich nicht sinnlos besaufen.
Als Elternteil sollte man bemerken wenn sein Kind "Probleme" (Wenn man 
das hier als Ausrede benutzen kann) hat und seinem Kind dann helfen so 
weit es möglich ist.

mfG. Squarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Die Kinder das machen haben auch Leid verdient...

sollen sie doch saufen wenn es ihnen spass macht die wellt ist ohne sie besser dran!
Natürlich gibt es immer wieder ausnahmen wie Kinder die arge Probleme haben aber die Allgemeinheit ist einfachn nur DUMM!

Ich selbst bin Anti Alkoholiker und rauche auch nicht oder nehme irgendwelche drogen..
einfach weil ich es nicht nötig habemich sinnloss zu besaufen und meinen Körper zu zerstören...

Viele behaupten ja mit Alkohol macht  alles spass aber wer  ohne Alkohol keinen spass haben kann ist für mich ein niederer abtrünniger  Abschaum von Mensch!

ich rede jetzt nicht von Leuten dieabundzu mal was trinken..ich rede von Idioten!


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2009)

Das Problem sehe ich weniger am ausprobieren, mehr am Suchtfaktor. Solange sich die Jungendlichen nur ab und an mal die Birne zusaufen und dann nicht so einen Müll machen wir Auto fahren sehe ich nicht mal ein Problem.

Da finde ich Rauchen fast noch schlimmer, denn wenn man da mal süchtig ist hilft es nicht mehr vom Verstand her zu begreifen dass es dumm ist.


----------



## Syane (11. April 2009)

Ich bin clean :X


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Die Kinder das machen haben auch Leid verdient...


Als ob man Kinder für ihre Taten verantwortlich machen könnte...Kinder sind nicht so wie sie sind, sie werden dazu gemacht. Ihre Umgebung prägt sie. Wenn also ein Kind in den Abgrund sinkt, muss das irgendwo in seiner Gesellschaft verankert liegen.



> sollen sie doch saufen wenn es ihnen spass macht die wellt ist ohne sie besser dran!


wtf? Kinder haben den Tod verdient, weil sie Alkohol trinken? Denken bitte.



> Natürlich gibt es immer wieder ausnahmen wie Kinder die arge Probleme haben aber die Allgemeinheit ist einfachn nur DUMM!


Trotzdem ist es nicht ihre Schuld, dass sie an Alkohol rankommen und sich damit die Birne wegsaufen können.



> Ich selbst bin Anti Alkoholiker und rauche auch nicht oder nehme irgendwelche drogen..
> einfach weil ich es nicht nötig habemich sinnloss zu besaufen und meinen Körper zu zerstören...


Schön für dich. Viele sinds nicht. Sind deswegen alle anderen Menschen dumm und verachtenswert? Ich sollte ToNk-PiLs ne Forenmessage schreiben, ich glaub ihr würdet euch gut verstehen, könnt ja zusammenziehen...



> Viele behaupten ja mit Alkohol macht  alles spass aber wer  ohne Alkohol keinen spass haben kann ist für mich ein niederer abtrünniger  Abschaum von Mensch!


Der Vorteil an Alkohol ist, dass er Hemmschwellen heruntersetzt. d.h. mit etwas Alkohol intus ist es einfach leichter, Spaß zu haben. Exzessiver Alkoholgenuss führt aber zum Gegenteil, nämlich kotzend auf dem Klo liegen und vielleicht gar im Krankenhaus landen. Das macht keinen Spaß. 
Man muss eben seine Grenzen kennen, aber der Alkohol an sich ist in geringen Mengen nichts "böses". Und mein Bier am Abend, darauf steh ich einfach. Das ist etwas, was man sich nach einem langen Tag gönnen kann. Ein leckeres, kühles Pils, ein weicher Sessel und am Besten noch ein Mädchen im Arm...so kann ich mich gut entspannen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich deswegen jetzt Abschaum?



> ich rede jetzt nicht von Leuten dieabundzu mal was trinken..ich rede von Idioten!


Hörte sich aber nicht so an ;D


----------



## skyline930 (11. April 2009)

Überall redet man von einer verschärfung des Gesetzes und der Kontrollen.. Epic Fail unso *hust*

Meinen ersten Alkohol hatte ich mit 15, war ein einziges Bier..
Das erste mal richtig besoffen, das war nach 2 Flaschen Sekt, ca. 1/4 Flasche Wodka, ein paar Bier und n paar Klopfer, einmal so viel, und NIE, NIE wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2009)

Ich durfte mit 12 mal eine halbe Flasche Bier von meiner Cousine trinken.Das war mir dann damals auch genug.
Jetzt trink ich auch mal ab und zu etwas,ja auch schonmal 2-3 Gläser Wodka-Cola,doch besoffen war ich auch noch nie,da ich immer darauf achte,dass es nicht soweit kommt.Außerdem hab ich keine wirkliche Lust,eine Nacht über der Toilette zu verbringen und auf den Kater hab ich ebenfalls keine Lust.Das mit den 11-13 Jährigen Kindern ist zwar schlimm,aber wundert mich jedoch nicht.Noch ein Beispiel für sowas ähnliches wär ja auch die Wasserpfeife.Die Ausländer rauchen "Shisha" meistens im Alter von 10-12 und übertragen es dann auch auf die Deutschen,wenn die es nicht schon von ihren Geschwistern kennen.So wird es auch mit dem Alkohol sein.Außerdem bekommt mittlerweile jeder 13-15 jährige schon bier,wenn nicht sogar hochprozentigen Alkohol und Zigaretten am Kiosk oder in manchen Supermärkten verkauft.Ich hab ne Freundin,die ist 14 und hat sich letztens im Real Limes(Mischung aus Wodka und Erdbeere) gekauft,ohne kontrolliert zuwerden.Ich hab aber mittlerweile mit ihr gesprochen,dass sie lieber noch warten sollte,bis sie 16-18 ist.Aber ob sie das tut bleibt nur ihr überlassen.Das schlimme ist,dass sie alles bekommt,wenn sie es nur will.Da sollte die Polizei mal mehr Kontrollen machen.Obwohl den Staat interessierts wohl garnicht,weil damit nur Geld gemacht wird.Die Polizei schreitet,wie ich denke,da auch nur ein,weil alles andere einen riesigen Aufstand geben würde.

So genug Text erstmal von mir,
MfG Jacks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (11. April 2009)

Ich denke mal alle "verdächtigen" Leute zu kontrollieren würde, so banal es auch klingt, einfach an der Zeit scheitern. Keiner hat Bock im Supermarkt 30 min an der Kasse zu stehen weil 5 Jugendliche hintereinander ihre Ausweise oder Ausreden suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ich bekomme auch hochprozentiges, ich bin 1,87 groß und hab nicht wirklich ein Babyface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Viele sinds nicht. Sind deswegen alle anderen Menschen dumm und verachtenswert? Ich sollte ToNk-PiLs ne Forenmessage schreiben, ich glaub ihr würdet euch gut verstehen, könnt ja zusammenziehen...



Hö? :O Ich rauche, ich bin nicht wie er.^^


----------



## Forderz (11. April 2009)

Das 1. mal getrunken hab ich mit 13, Sekt, Weinmischzeug und Klopfer, jedoch so wenig, als das ich davon hätte kotzen müssen.
Ich war noch nie so der Alkoholtrinker, damals waren viele meiner Klassenkameraden (als sie 12 waren) regelmäßig sturzbesoffen, davon hab ich nie was gehalten.
Ich trink auch recht selten, nur auf Partys, besonderen Feiertagen (zB Silvester) oder Pokerabenden (niemals sinnlos ohne Grund), dann zwar auch Wodka (oder ähnliches), aber nie mehr als ich vertragen kann. Und da ich recht schnell trinke hab ich meist nach 30 min ziehmlichen Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gekotzt habe ich auch noch nie von Alkohol, aber wenn ich meine Kumpels da rumreihern sehe, kommts mir fast schon selbst hoch bei dem 
Würg-Sound.

Mit dem Alkohol ist es so wie mit den Computerspielen, man muss sich nur anschauen, wie viele Kinder CS zocken, ist immerhin ab 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel tun wird man da nicht können, da bekanntlich viele Wege nach Rom führen.


----------



## pampam (11. April 2009)

Vorkurzem war Ich (16 Jahre) mit einem Freund (erst seit kurzem 16) ein Sixpack Bier kaufen. Da er noch nicht lange 16 ist, wollte er mal das Bier zahlen. Die an der Kasse hat ihn nichtmal nach dem Ausweis gefragt... 
Es kommt darauf an, wo man es kauft: Wenn ich in der Stadt irgendwas kaufen will, was man erst ab 16 bekommen (sollte) werde ich immer nach
dem Ausweis gefragt. Auf dem "Land" sind die Leute halt etwas lockerer.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. April 2009)

Jaa so gings mir immer ;D

hab alles im Edeka um die ecke bekommen ^^
Kaum bin ich 18 werd ich nachm Ausweiß für Kippen gefragt ;D
da muss irgendwas dran sein an dem dummen stück eingeschweistes papier


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2009)

schon vieles  gekostet (ein schluck nicht mehr) schmeckt alles nicht also lasse ichs einfach sein


----------



## LoLTroll (11. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jaa so gings mir immer ;D
> 
> hab alles im Edeka um die ecke bekommen ^^
> Kaum bin ich 18 werd ich nachm Ausweiß für Kippen gefragt ;D
> da muss irgendwas dran sein an dem dummen stück eingeschweistes papier



Das kenne ich...seit dem ich Bart trage...


----------



## Daruku (11. April 2009)

Ne so Früh hab ich nicht angefangen zu saufen richtig abgeschossen habe ich mich ,jedoch auch erst einmal und das war kurz vor meinen 18 Geburtstag auf einen 18ten.Vorher halt mal ein Bier oder sowas in der Richtung.

Warum sie das gemacht haben wahrscheinlich weil sie denken das es cool wäre. Ändern kann man das aber nicht durch strengere Gesetze sondern die Eltern müssen wieder besser auf die Kinder aufpassen oder vorher mal mit den Kindern darüber sprechen aber in vielen Familien ist das Gespräch ja leider nicht mehr auf der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Night falls (11. April 2009)

Mhm hat bei mir so mit Mitte 15 angefangen. Vorher halt mal nen gläschen Sekt zu nem besonderen Anlass oder so. Naja, ich trinke gern und viel, und bisher hats mich noch nicht umgebracht...


----------



## Balyndar (12. April 2009)

Da mich die Langeweile plagt werde ich auch mal einige Erfahrungen preisgeben, die im Nachhinein ganz lustig sind ^^


Hab das erste mal mit 16 Alkohol getrunken, war beim "blauen Band der Weser" bei uns im Kaff, sind mit paar Kumpels hin, vorher zu Penny gefahrn Sipack billig-Bier und Tetrapack Sangria kaufen, Kollege hatte Falsche Bacardi mit total abgestander Cola dabei. Nun gut, hingefahrn erstmal nen Bier genehmigt (war wohlgemerkt mein erstes), bah ein Schluck hat mir gereicht, das war so widerlich -> kauft nie Bier bei penny, jedenfalls nicht son noname Teil xD.
Ums nich wegschütten zu müssen quälte ich es mir hinein, wärend ich die ein oder andere Grimasse zog vor Ekel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann zum nachspülen Sangria in Kopp, zwischendurch dann immer mal nen Schlückchen Bacardi-Cola. Und das im Wechsel. Mir wurde schon ganz anders und ich war wohl etwas schräg drauf, wie mir später mitgeteilt wurde, als mein Kumpel dann endlich nach Hause wollte. Vorher musste er allerdings noch dringend pullern. Hört sich leicht an, ABER versucht nie besoffen an einem Bach zu pissen, das geht schief xD
Ich wartete etwas abseits und kurz nachdem er weg war, machte es nur "Platsch", ich dachte mir nichts dabei, als er dann zurückkam und zu mir meinte "Ey Fl****, ich bin nass"! <- lol ihr glaubt nicht wie ich gelacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem wir uns wieder eingekriegt hatten sind wir dann zu den Fahrrädern zurück gegangen, und dann auch gleich nach Hause gegurkt, bis dahin gings mir auch noch relativ gut, aber Holla, als ich zuhause aufem Hof abgestiegen bin, das GaragenTor aufgemacht hatte und mein Rad drinstand, bin ich draußen erstmal zusammengeklappt und hab mich eingekotzt. Nach mehreren Anläufen war der Hof schließlich komplett voller Erbrochenem und ich lag mittendrin und bin eingepennt.
Zu meinem Glück kam mein Bruder nach mir nach Hause, fand mich aufem Hof liegen und schleifte mich ins Badezimmer, wo er mir erstmal netterweise eine kalte Kopfdusche gönnte. Er meinte später das er mich fragte was ich gemacht hatte, ich ihm aber nicht antworten wollte und er mir dann aus Flax die Polizei androhte, weswegen ich dann wohl geredet habe ^^. Als das geklärt war verfrachtete er mich ins Bettchen, wo ich dann auch bis zum nächsten Morgen blieb.
Nun, als ich aufwachte, fühlte es sich so an als ob mein Bett voller Brotkrümel oder dergleichen war und ich wunderte mich über braune Flecken aufem Boden, woraufhin ich die Decke zurückschlug und erstmal schlucken musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wie sollte es anders sein, ich hatte mich im Schlaf selber eingedeckt mit Erbrochenem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das ganze Bett war dicht, der Boden kam natürlich auch nicht davon. 
Und wie es sich gehört war mir natürlich immer noch total schlecht und ich hatte Kopfschmerzen bis zum geht nicht mehr, weshalb ich mich erstmal vor den Keramikaltar begab (Toilette) und nach Kurt rief (achtet mal darauf wenn man brechen muss hört es sich so an wie Kurt xD)

Ja, so ging mein erstes Treffen mit Alkohol aus, das Wochenende war gelaufen und ich war restlos bedient. Seitdem habe ich nie wieder Sangria getrunken. Und eins sage ich euch, das Zeug ausem Tetrapack schmeckt so dermaßen scheiße und bringt einen schnell zum würgen ^^

Musste mich auch lange nichtmehr übergeben, nur letzes Wochenende wieder, waren innder Disco, ich hatte Vip Karten mit 15 euro frei saufen und freiem eintritt. Auch unser Vortrinken ist etwas üppiger ausgefallen weswegen ich schon anfangs recht guter Dinge war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Natürlich mussten wir da direkt unsere 15 euro, die jeder hatte, auf den Kopf hauen. Wie es sich gehört natürlich alles nachenander direkt als wir ankamen. 
Haben uns in eine Sitzecke gepflanzt und einen nach dem anderen gehoben. Hatte den ganzen Tag nur etwas Salat gemümmelt, weswegen meine Grundlade hierfür recht miserabel war.
Das zeigte sich dann auch schnell, als mir aufeinmal schlecht und schwindelig wurde, ich hab noch einen Versuch gestartet zum Klo zu kommen, bin aber schon nach nichtmal 2 Metern stehen geblieben und habe mitten in der Disco erstmal für einen netten Fleck auf dem Boden gesorgt xD, Das Klo und der Eingangsbereich durften danach auch noch leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub die Putzfrau die das wegmachen durfte ist ausgerastet ^^

Hm, ja soviel zu meinen Eskapaden dieser Art =D

lieben Gruß


----------



## Targuss (12. April 2009)

Wieso sprecht ihr nicht das wahre Problem an: Alkohol konsumieren macht tiereisch Spaß, doch die Schwelle zwischen locker sein, Spaß haben und als Leiche im Gebüsch zu liegen ist einfach verdammt klein  ;-)

Nun, ich trinke gerne, und kann es seit meinem einen harten Absturz (Ich hab doch tatsächlich meiner Mom gesagt, die von meinen Freunden angerufen wurde und gekommen ist, ins Gesicht gesagt "Bitte nicht meine Eltern holen, die bringen mich um". Da war ich 16.) denke ich doch einschätzen wieviel ich vertrage und wann Schluss sein sollte.

Das wichtigste für mich ist nur, das wenn ich trinke meine Kumpel dabei sind, denn einer ist mindestens dabei der vollkomm klaren Kopf behält. Ohne sie würde ich niemals mehr als Bier/Wein trinken.

@Kotzen: Ich hab nen Kumpel, der kotzt auch oft abends wenn wir was machen. Egal wieviel getrunken wurde. Ist das normal <.<? Nee, der ist nicht magersüchtig.

@Alkis unter 15: Ist natürlich schlimm, aber ich stimme Tikume zu wenn sie sagt, das das nur eines der Themen ist, das nun wieder durch Medien gepusht wird, siehe Killerspiele ect. Da kann man meiner Mienung anch nur hoffen, dass sie was draus lernen.

@Valnir Aesling: Sorry, aber den Standpunkt finde ich nur lächerlich.


----------



## Serran (12. April 2009)

Hor.I.zon schrieb:


> Ich denke, viele Jugendliche suchen so nen Fluchtweg... kenne n paar Leute
> die aus Frust trinken, Frust über Stress zuhause bei den Eltern und/oder Stress in der Schule.
> 
> Wenn sie sich jedes Wochenende die Kante geben, lass ich 2 von ihnen hier schlafen wenn sie nirgends hin können...
> ...



Bei uns in der Stadt ist das auch so ähnlich...


----------



## Mefisthor (12. April 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> Mit dem Alkohol ist es so wie mit den Computerspielen, man muss sich nur anschauen, wie viele Kinder CS zocken, ist immerhin ab 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


CS:S is ab 16 , und bei CS 1.6 wirds au ned anders aussehen ..

lg


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hö? :O Ich rauche, ich bin nicht wie er.^^


Es geht ums Antihumane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (12. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Also ich mach es so: Trinken (Kein Bier, widerlich das Zeug^^) und ab und zu auf Klo. Wenn es sich dann irgendwann beim Aufstehen dreht, hör ich auf. Ganz einfach.



HÄNGT IHN!


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

HÖHER!


----------



## m1chel (19. April 2009)

erste mal auf der Konfirmation mit 14 was getrunken. Ist halt auf den Land so, wo die Eltern sagen so jetzt trinken wir mal einen.

vielleicht 1 mal im Monat dann betrunken, aber so das man noch halbwegs denken kann und einfach nurdumme und hohle sachen macht und labbert.
Gekotzt noch nie und werde die auch hoffentlich nie tun.
Ausserdem ist der Tag danach auch immer lustig, wenn man anderen erzählt, was sie gemacht haben und nix mehr wissen und man sich vor lachen fast einmacht ;D


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2009)

_Trinke übehaupt keinen Alkohol - bin 17 , und finde es auch nicht schlimm.. stosse auch nicht zu Sylvester o.ä mit Alkohol an..

Finde es auch einfach nur bescheuert wenn ich irgendwelche Freunde von Freunden oder in irgendwelchen Spielen oder sonst wo von einem (z 15 Jähigen höre : Boah war ich gestern wieder steif ey , hab mich geprügelt..voll cool..boah ey 5 Falschen davon , 6 kleine 
hinterher usw.. einfach nur..naja..sagte ich ja schon.. :]_


----------



## ZuluheadProject (19. April 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich bin selber erst 15 und verstehe das allgemeine "sich die kannte geben" selbst nicht... Wenn ich Alkohol trinke dann wegen des geschmackes wegen. Wenn ich mir n Roastbeef mach passt n Rotwein nun einfach dazu. Ich trink auch gerne mal ein Weißbier weils mir halt eifach schmeckt. Dieses ganze Panschzeug wie Bier mit Limette und Minze finde ich persoenlich einfach nur eklich. Und wenn ich schon Montagmorgens in der Klasse hoer dass sich einer alleine ne Flasche Wodka hinter die Ohren gepfiffen hat und drei mal gekotzt hat, dann find ich dass nichmal Ansatzweise cool sondern einfach nurnoch idiotisch... Zu deinen Fragen: an Alk kommen ist das einfachste auf der Welt...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. April 2009)

Saufen? Halt ich persönlich nichts von, vll. mal Abends n Bierchen oder 2.
Beim Weggehn auch maln Schnaps oder sowas.
Aber dieses " ich sauf bis ich kotzen muss und dann noch vieel weiter" versteh ich überhaupt nicht.

Meinen ersten absoluten Vollrausch (aber ohne kotzen) hatte ich übrigens an meinem 18 Bday^^ naja war nicht so geplant aber es war schon ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (19. April 2009)

deleted~


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. April 2009)

xD

jaja die lieben Blackouts ;D
hatte ich früher auch einige, aber nach ner Zeit nervts einfach am nächsten Tag in der Schule oder in ICQ angelabert zu werden, warum ich denn 3 Stunden im Wald gepennt hab  ^^  *woot?*


----------



## Ciclon (19. April 2009)

habe mein  erstes Bier (Alsterwasser ^^ ) an meinem 16. Geburtstag getrunken. Es schmeckte ganz passabel doch seitdem nichts mehr und bald werd ich 17. ich verstehe nicht wie man sich so viel alkohol reinkippen kann und auf partys ist es ja fast schon pflicht was zu trinken  weswegen ich entsprechende gerne meide ^^

Habe auch nicht vor zu trinken höchstens mal nen wein oder so bei gemütlichen stunden zu zweit aber BETRINKEN? ne... das ist viel zu teuer und sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

also ich muss erst mal sagen, dass der Vorfal ziemlich krass ist! 
kaum zu glauben, dass sich 11-13. jährige Kinder so dermaßen betrinken...



Squarg schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so früh angefangen ?


nein, mit 11 oder 13 Jahren habe ich nicht mal daran gedacht, Alkohol zu trinken, bzw. Wodka oder anderes hochprozentiges Zeug. 
Hab mich davor geekelt.



Squarg schrieb:


> An was liegt es dass Kinder sich schon betrinken ?


ich glaube, es liegt eher weniger daran, dass Kinder Alkohol trinken, weil sie Probleme haben, z.B. in der Schule oder mit ihren Eltern.
Ich denke sie machen das, weil sie sich cool fühlen... damit sie wissen, wie es überhaupt ist, einen Vollrausch zu haben.
Mit den Risiken sind sie sich nicht im Klaren. Wahrscheinlich erhoffen sie sich mit dem Konsum von Alkohol eine Art Partystimmung... damit sie lustig werden.
Außerdem wird es ihnen von den Älteren vorgemacht, z.B. von den älteren Geschwistern. Sie erzählen es ihren kleinen Geschwistern und diese wollen es dann nach machen. Wie schon gesagt, um zu wissen wie das überhauot ist.




Squarg schrieb:


> Und wie kommen Kinder an Hochprozentigen Alkohol ?


da gibts ne Menge Möglichkeiten, auf jeden Fall ist es sehr einfach... kenne ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung. 
- Ältere Geschwister
- Freunde der Geschwister
- Einfach fremde Leute im Supermarkt anquatschen (hab ich schon erlebt)
- klauen
...

naja für 5 € gibts z.B. im Rewe schon ne Pulle Wodka, ist also für alle kaufbar.

Das ganze kann man eigentlich nur sehr schwer verhindern... es ist beinahe unmöglich.


----------



## llviktorj (20. April 2009)

Ich trinke eher selten, aber dan auch nur um meine DPS zu erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

das erste mal alk getrunken hab ich mit ca 14. aber da nur 1 oder 2 bierchen.

wirklich betrunken war ich das erste mal mit 16. und das erste mal erbrechen durfte ich mit 17 erleben.. (vodkatonic is böse^^)

aber seit dem nie wider soo besoffen das ich kotzen musste. n blackout giebts ab und an mal. 

was ich atm am meisten trinke is ganz klar met. von dem zeugs könnt ich literweise trinken^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was ich atm am meisten trinke is ganz klar met. von dem zeugs könnt ich literweise trinken^^


jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa noch einer!!!


----------



## Francis MacBeth (20. April 2009)

Bevor ich 16 war, war ich zwei oder dreimal angeheitert, ist so lange her, daß ich das nicht mehr genau sagen kann.
Allerdings habe ich zwischen 16 uns 17 Jahren erheblich mehr getrunken. In der Zeit hatte ich zweimal einen Absturz mit Kotzerei aber ich war trotzdem noch ansprechbar.
Mit den Jahren ist es immer weniger geworden, vor allem, weil ich den Alkohol nicht mehr vertrage, mir wird schlecht bevor ich betrunken bin und das Bedürfnis mich zu betrinken seit Jahren gegen Null tendiert.
Seit Jahren trinke ich kaum noch Alkohol und wenn dann versuche ich unter dem Level zu bleiben bei dem ich etwas spüre, abgesehen davon schmeckt es mir auch nicht besonders.

Ich denke mein Alkoholkonsum als Teenager war noch einigermaßen im Rahmen und ich fand es damals schon nicht prickelnd, wenn sich Leute zur Besinnungslosigkeit abgeschossen haben.

Meine Laster sind eher Kaffee, Cola und Kippen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa noch einer!!!


ok met ist das einzige alk das ich mag <3
oder lieblich genannt honigwein^^
aber zum geburtstag ein kleines &#8800; vollrausch^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

Also wir schreiben den 21.02.2009
Ich hatte am 20.02.2009 B-Day und bin 14(Oo) geworden.
Es war Fasching..Ich war mit paar Freunden in der Stadt und hab gefeiert..
Ich hab nach 10 Minuten ca. ne halbe Flasche Cola/Weißwein getrunken..
Ich wach auch und denkt mir "WTF" " wo bin ich "
Da steht meine Mutter hinter mir und sagt ich wär mit 1,7 Promille eingeliefert worden..so hatte ich mir Fasching garnicht vorgestellt..


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

Doppelpost..


----------



## Davatar (5. Mai 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> <-- erstesmal mit 15 richtig, richtig besoffen auf einer Hausparty gewesen, war Silvester, aber auch schon den Monat davor Alkohol "angetestet", immer beim Wiehnachtsmarkt hat einer meiner Klassenkameraden Stroh 80 mitgebracht, wir den Saft, und dann gemischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Strohrum saufen o_O also wir haben damals Zeug ab 50% nur zum anzünden gebraucht aber nie als Alkoholbestandteil in nem LongDrink...
Da hattest Du übrigens echtes Glück, dass Du aufgewacht bist. Häufig ersticken die Leute an ihrem Erbrochenen, daher sollte man bei jemandem, bei dem man ne Alkoholvergiftung vermutet auch schauen ob der Rachen frei ist und wenn nicht das Zeug da raus holen (klingt widerlich, rettet aber Leben). Nunja, nen Blackout haben früher oder später die meisten denke ich, auch wenns nur ne Stunde oder zwei sind. Dennoch, grad bei harten Sachen sollte man dann recht stark aufpassen wiviel man in welcher Zeit trinkt. Alles, das erst nach ner Stunde so richtig einfährt ist recht gefährlich. Ich weiss, das klingt jetzt alles nach gehobenem Finger, aber es ist halt Euer Leben mit dem Ihr spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mit Alkohol unter 50% kann man sich genauso gut besaufen und kennt dabei seine Grenzen eher als bei höherwertigem.



Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Also wir schreiben den 21.02.2009
> Ich hatte am 20.02.2009 B-Day und bin 14(Oo) geworden.
> Es war Fasching..Ich war mit paar Freunden in der Stadt und hab gefeiert..
> Ich hab nach 10 Minuten ca. ne halbe Flasche Cola/Weißwein getrunken..
> ...


Cola-Weisswein, was ist denn das für ne Mischung? igitt...Aber ne halbe Flasche Weisswein wird wohl kaum gereicht haben dass Du ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert worden bist (ausser Dein Körper würde recht aussergewöhnlich auf Alkohol reagieren), da wird danach vermutlich noch viel anderes Zeug nachgekommen sein, an das Du Dich schlicht nicht mehr erinnern kannst.

Nach eigener Erfahrung (also eigenes Trinken, sowie Beobachtungen meiner Gäste aus meiner Barkeeperzeit) würd ich auf folgende Dinge achten:
- So gut es geht bei einer Sorte Alkohol bleiben, nicht allzugross (oder am besten gar nicht) mischen. D.h. Bierabend, Vodkaabend, Weinabend, aber auf keinen Fall mal ein Bier, mal ein Vodka-Bull, mal ein Glas Wein, mal nen Tequila, mal ne Runde Absinth...ich nehm an Ihr wisst was ich meine.
- Alkohol nie mit Milch mischen! Es muss Euch nicht zwangsläufig schlecht gehn danach, aber WENNS Euch schlecht geht, dann wirklich abartig mies!
- Alkohol > 50% nur als Brennzusatz nehmen (zB für B52), nie als festen Bestandteil eines Longdrinks (also solche Sachen wie Strohrum-O-Saft)
- Vorsichtig sein sollte man bei Kräuterschnaps, dunklem Rum und Whiskey, da hat man wesentlich schneller nen Filmriss als einem lieb ist.
- Qualitativ hochwertiger Alkohol ist Fuselzeug klar vorzuziehn: er schmeckt nicht nur besser, er beugt auch nem Kater am nächsten Tag vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Immer mal wieder nen Schluck Wasser trinken gehn. Das hilft einerseits dass Ihr länger "frisch" bleibt und andererseits gegen den Kater am nächsten Tag.
- Wenns nem Freund von Euch dreckig geht kauft Ihm ein Glas Wasser, geht an die frische Luft mit ihm, *sprecht mit ihm und schaut dass er wach bleibt*
- Bei Verdacht auf Alkoholvergiftung: kneift ihn unter den Armen oder an anderen empfindlichen Stellen des Körpers und schaut ob er aufwacht. Sollte er nicht reagieren, schaut ob sein Mund frei ist. Sollte da Erbrochenes drin sein leert seinen Mund, damit er nicht erstickt. Ruft nen Krankenwagen und verhelft ihm in die Seitenlage, sofern Ihr wisst wie das geht. Besser einmal zuviel den Krankenwagen geholt als einmal zu wenig! (Das Gleiche könnt Ihr übrigens auch bei Verdacht auf K.O.-Tropfen machen)
- Und für die Frauen unter uns (da das bei Männern laut Statistik praktisch nie vorkommt): Wenn Ihr Euch von Fremden Alkohol ausgeben lässt, geht mit ihnen an die Bar und schaut, dass sie Euch nichts reinmischen können. Sollte Euer Getränk irgendwie bitter oder generell komisch und anders als sonst schmecken, lasst die Finger davon! Das sind Anzeichen für K.O.-Tropfen. Diese sind oft farblos, also kann man nicht von der Farbe des Getränks auf den Inhalt schliessen. Durch solche Flüssigkeiten wird einem leicht bis stark übel und man verfällt in eine Art willenlosen Zustand. Das bedeutet, ein möglicher Täter wird Euch anbieten Euch nach Hause zu bringen oder zu ihm nach Hause zu gehen. Wenn sich die Wirkung voll entfaltet hat kann er mit Euch tun und lassen was er will, da Ihr Euch vermutlich nicht mehr gross wehren könnt. Am nächsten Tag werdet Ihr auch ein grosses Blackout haben. Das ist allerdings auch gut mit nem Alkohol-Blackout zu verwechseln. Das heisst also nicht automatisch wenn Ihr nen Blackout habt dass da K.O.-Tropfen im Spiel waren, meist liegts lediglich am Alkohol. K.O.-Tropfen werden recht schnell von Eurem Körper abgebaut und sind oft nicht mehr nachweisbar.
- Was Ihr für Eure Freundinnen tun könnt: wenn Ihr merkt dass sie sich stark anders verhalten als normalerweise oder generell wenn sie stark betrunken sind, geleitet sie nach Hause und lasst sie nicht mit fremden Typen mitgehn.

Und dann noch was für die Leichtgläubigen unter uns:
Lasst Euch nicht zu solchen Dingen wie Kamikaze-Tequila überreden. Ihr macht Euch 1. zum absoluten Vollidioten (besonders wenn Frauen in der Nähe sind) und 2. ist es einfach nur idiotisch, sich selbst Schmerzen zuzufügen.
Und trinkt *NIEMALS* brennenden Alkohol ohne Strohhalm! Ein gutes Video dazu gibts hier:


----------



## Suka-San (5. Mai 2009)

> Jetzt wollte ich mal eure Meinungen hören. Habt ihr auch so früh angefangen ?


Ich bin jetzt 15. Viele Freunde, die ich habe betrinken sich regelmäßig. Ich habe allerdings noch nie etwas getrunken. (Außer ein Glas Sekt an Silvester.) Ich war deshalb noch nie betrunken und ich bin auch Froh drüber. 



> An was liegt es dass Kinder sich schon betrinken ?


Oh yes, das frage ich mich auch manchmal. Wollen sie Cool sein? Wollen sie damit etwas vergessen? Ich denke, jeder hat seinen eigenen Hintergrund, aber gut finde ich es nicht.



> Und wie kommen Kinder an Hochprozentigen Alkohol ?


Die Leute, die ich kenne, haben ältere Freunde, die es ihnen mitbringen.

Ich finde es schrecklich zu sehen, wie Jung Leute schon anfangen zu trinken und zu rauchen und ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum sie es machen...


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

> Ich finde es schrecklich zu sehen, wie Jung Leute schon anfangen zu trinken und zu rauchen und ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum sie es machen...



das mit dem rauchen find ich echt scheiße..
20% aller leute die ich kenne rauchen (14-18)
Wenn ich sie frag warum sie es tun sagen sie" kA" oder" ich kann nicht mehr aufhören"
mein bester freund hat mal ne zeitlang geraucht..ich habs ihm gsagt er muss sich entscheiden. Ich oder Die Kippe..
ich hab jetzt 1 freund weniger..


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nach eigener Erfahrung (also eigenes Trinken, sowie Beobachtungen meiner Gäste aus meiner Barkeeperzeit) würd ich auf folgende Dinge achten:
> - So gut es geht bei einer Sorte Alkohol bleiben, nicht allzugross (oder am besten gar nicht) mischen. D.h. Bierabend, Vodkaabend, Weinabend, aber auf keinen Fall mal ein Bier, mal ein Vodka-Bull, mal ein Glas Wein, mal nen Tequila, mal ne Runde Absinth...ich nehm an Ihr wisst was ich meine.
> *jaaa das kann echt scheiße enden Kumpel von mir musste 16 mal in einer nacht kotzen also das is echt nicht lustig*
> - Alkohol nie mit Milch mischen! Es muss Euch nicht zwangsläufig schlecht gehn danach, aber WENNS Euch schlecht geht, dann wirklich abartig mies!
> ...



edit: davatar bist du ausgebildeter barkeeper gewesen?


----------



## dalai (5. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: davatar bist du ausgebildeter barkeeper gewesen?



Oder erfahrener Säufer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Kinder saufen geht es eigentlich doch nur ums "cool" sein, nicht irgendwie um den Geschmack, oder um den "Spass". Man sagt ja auch nicht, nachdem man auf 'ner Party war: "ich habe das und das und das gesoffen und musste danach dreimal reihern" sondern wennschon eher: "Ich hatte sehr viel Spass nur etwas zuviel getrunken, desshalb mustte ich kotzen und war mir voll übel"

Der schlimmste Alkohol find ich den gepanschten, z.b. wenn's irgendwie frostschutzmittel oder so etwas drinn hat.

Alkohol belegt gemäss einer Schadenspotenzial-Skala der medizinischen Fachzeitschrift The Lancet den 5. Rang aller Drogen. (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droge#Rangfol....C3.A4dlichkeit)


----------



## Thront (5. Mai 2009)

hab ich auch gemacht und aus mir trotzdem was geworden.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2009)

Als ich 13 war hab ich noch mit Lego gespielt.

Schon urig wie rasant sich die Jugend heute entwickelt und wie schnell der Wandel vorallem von Statten ging. 
Ich bin jetzt 23 und erkenne mich nirgendwo wieder, wenn ich daran denke als ich so alt war.


----------



## Thront (5. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Als ich 13 war hab ich noch mit Lego gespielt.
> 
> Schon urig wie rasant sich die Jugend heute entwickelt und wie schnell der Wandel vorallem von Statten ging.
> Ich bin jetzt 23 und erkenne mich nirgendwo wieder, wenn ich daran denke als ich so alt war.




lasst uns bitte annehmen das nicht unbedingt jeder jugendliche ein potentzieller säufer ist.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> lasst uns bitte annehmen das nicht unbedingt jeder jugendliche ein potentzieller säufer ist.



Jupp ^^
Aber bei überdurchschnittlich vielen kann man davon ausgehen. Leider...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Jupp ^^
> Aber bei überdurchschnittlich vielen kann man davon ausgehen. Leider...


naja überdurchschnittlich du lehnst dcih grad schon seeehr weit ausm fenster


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja überdurchschnittlich du lehnst dcih grad schon seeehr weit ausm fenster



Natürlich gilt das für meine persönliche Sicht, obs wirklich so ist kann niemand genau wissen. Wir sind ja alle keine Hellseher!
Das was ich so für Erfahrungen gemacht habe, ist es so.


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

wenn ich in paderborn leben müsste, würde ich mich auch nur besaufen..


----------



## Giuzz (6. Mai 2009)

Betrinke mich auch jedes Wochenende seit ich nich mehr WoW spiele...


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: davatar bist du ausgebildeter barkeeper gewesen?


Ich sag mal "Jaein". Soweit ich weiss gibts keine direkte Barkeeperausbildung. Es gibt Barkeeperschulungen, aber die dauern meist nur ne Woche oder nen Monat oder sowas. Wenn man ne vernünftige Ausbildung möchte sollte man zB ne Hotelfachkraftausbildung machen. Ich hab halt einfach neben dem Studium ein paar Jahre in nem Club (Disco) gearbeitet und da wurde einem zuerst das Handwerk angelehrt und später kamen dann externe Schulungen im Bereich Safer Clubbing dazu. Dort lernt man dann was man in Notsituationen tun soll (zB wenn ein Feuer ausbricht), wie man mit betrunkenen, unter Drogen stehenden, verletzten oder aggressiven Gästen umzugehen hat, was man machen soll wenn man Falschgeld erhält, etc, sprich alles was die Gäste, sowie das Personal vor unerwarteten Situationen bewahrt.
Während meiner gesamten Arbeitszeit hab ichs allerdings nie miterlebt, dass jemand wegen ner Überdosis eingeliefert werden hätte müssen. Die harten Drogen scheinen bei uns in der Region nicht so wahnsinnig beliebt zu sein. Aber Alkoholvergiftungen und kleinere Schlägereien hab ich zig mal erlebt. Massenschlägereien gabs eigentlich nur an Flatrateparties und die wurden irgendwann verboten, da kam das dann eigentlich nicht mehr vor.
Aber das klingt jetzt alles ein Bisschen sehr negativ. Im Grossen und Ganzen gabs relativ wenig Probleme. Dafür waren auch recht lustige Siuationen dabei, wie zB als ein Gast mal kein Geld mehr dabei hatte und mir sein T-Shirt und seine Hose als Pfand da lassen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder als wir mal ne Ü30-Party (Eintritt ab 30 Jahren) hatte und ich von ner Dame angebaggert wurde, die rund 30-35 Jahre älter war als ich. Naja in dem Moment wars nicht wirklich lustig, aber wenn ich jetzt zurückdenke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dalai schrieb:


> Oder erfahrener Säufer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja das kommt dann noch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

> Habt ihr auch so früh angefangen ?



Mit 16 mein erstes Bier, war für mich erst mal nicht so lecker, inzwischen daran gewöhnt.
Davor vielleicht mal ein Glas Sekt aber das wars auch, nichts bewegendes wo ich betrunken werden könnte.



> An was liegt es dass Kinder sich schon betrinken ?


Man lernt es von älteren Freunden kennen, man sie Alkohol im Laden, im Fernsehen, was 
anscheinend ein Bild verursacht, dass Alkohol jetzt den Standard totalen Muss erreicht hat.
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.
Und da sie noch so jung sind, denken sie auch nich über Konsequenzen nach.
Jediglich ist es die Aufgabe der Eltern da einzuschreiten, was aber in der heutigen Zeit nicht bis kaum mehr passiert.



> Und wie kommen Kinder an Hochprozentigen Alkohol ?


Über Freunde die über 18 sein können, oder es anderswo besorgen können, ist wie ein endloses Netzwerk.
Können es natürlich auch selber kaufen, wenn sie wissen wo man es herkriegt.


Meine eigene Meinung, um das alles zu ändern:
Eltern bestrafen dafür wenn die Kinder trinken! Denn es ist einfach die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern die da verletzt wird.
Wenn sie trinken, trinken sie sicher spät abends und da müssten sie laut Gesetz sowieso zu Haus sein.
Das Trinken selbst ist auch verboten, klar, da muss der Staat einfach mehr durchgreifen.
Sozialstunden für Kinder, am besten in Alkoholentzugskliniken.
Wir sind einfach zu lieb, das Verbot Alkohol ab 18 hat es gar nicht gebracht, dass jetzt ab 22h verkaufen verboten wird, wird auch nicht helfen.
Wenn ich davon höre, dass wer angibt wieviel er getrunken hat, erzähle ich den Menschen voll oft gerne was man sich damit antut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

